

Facebook Rings - nishantmodak

Try this while on Facebook: On your keyboard, press UP, UP, DOWN, DOWN, LEFT, RIGHT, LEFT, RIGHT, B, A, ENTER and then scroll up OR down. You'll see something amazing.<p>Later on, whenever you click on the page. You see those rings!<p>How can this happen?
======
steffanwilliams
That sequence is called the Konami code, which you can read more about at:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konami_Code>

If you're interested in seeing other sites that use it, check out
<http://konamicodesites.com/>

------
sganesh
Try doing the samething on the google reader. You will get the Ninja !!!

------
kuda
That, my friend, is the Konami code.

~~~
nishantmodak
ohk!.. the sequence of key strokes is similar.. what significance on FB
homepage?

~~~
SlyShy
This came out around the time of the Star Trek movie. It's a reference/parody
of the absurd lens flares in that movie.

